# Howto FreeBSD 9.1 update



## sistematico (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm using FreeBSD 9.1-PRERELEASE. 
How to keep my system updated?
Should I just use csup stable-supfile or have to do a buildworld, mergemaster and installworld again?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Majorix (Oct 28, 2012)

csup alone is not enough. You will have to do all the steps (buildworld, mergemaster, installworld) again. I do it once in 10 days or so and it is sufficient.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2012)

csup(1) just gets the latest sources.  To update the system, the new sources have to be built and installed.  That is what the buildworld, buildkernel, installkernel, and installworld targets do.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 28, 2012)

csup is being phased out and svn is the new csup (for source and for ports). If it's stable you are tracking,
`# svn checkout [url=svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9/]svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9/[/url] /usr/src`
Any other branch (including head), you can examine the "right path" here: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/
My experience is that svn is also faster.

Warren has a nice discussion about this in the how-to section, but I was not able to find the thread...


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2012)

The "Installing FreeBSD 9 Source" thread?  Also see Building FreeBSD World And Kernel: The Short Form, Upgrading FreeBSD To -STABLE, and Simplifying FreeBSD Kernel Config Files.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 28, 2012)

Installing FreeBSD 9 Source it is...


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 28, 2012)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> csup is being phased out and svn is the new csup (for source and for ports). If it's stable you are tracking,
> `# svn checkout [url=svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9/]svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9/[/url] /usr/src`
> Any other branch (including head), you can examine the "right path" here: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/
> My experience is that svn is also faster.
> ...


There's a procedure which involves moving your present /usr/src  (if exists) out of the way before running the svn (subversion) command. Not an expert so that is all I can say.  A downside maybe, it does not scroll-by the changing files (to watch or tee to a log...) (Maybe it shows all files instead, or sometimes none, I'm not sure in any way, shape or form... )


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't think cvs is really convertible to svn format if that's what you mean... As to the The svn equivalent of the cvs config file's <inlude> OR <exlude> settings, yes that is complicated - but svn speed advantage compensates for that I think.

That said, just rename /usr/ports to /usr/ports-old and svnup away. No other modification needed.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2012)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> There's a procedure which involves moving your present /usr/src  (if exists) out of the way before running the svn (subversion) command.



That is only needed if you have modifications to the source that you want to keep.



> A downside maybe, it does not scroll-by the changing files (to watch or tee to a log...) (Maybe it shows all files instead, or sometimes none, I'm not sure in any way, shape or form... )



svn up lists files that have been updated as it goes.


----------



## sistematico (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you all!
This thread enlightened me greatly.


----------



## gunnrry (Nov 16, 2012)

*step for firewall update (automation)*

I want to update software, update documentation, update os, update process, update portal.

I need help...


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2012)

[thread=26140]HOWTO: keeping FreeBSD's base system and packages up-to-date[/thread]


----------

